

Devil Mountain CTO Craig Barth is InfoWorld columnist Randall C. Kennedy - apower
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=31024

======
pie
Morbidly fascinating, like watching a house fire. Kennedy's predictably snarky
comments on the post make him sound like a typical troll and my interest
suddenly fades.

------
apu
This article reminded me of "Jukt Micronics", from the infamous Stephen Glass
article "Hack Heaven" -- although this case's motives and procedure are very
different, there's the same smell of desperation here.

BTW, the movie _Shattered Glass_ is a fascinating look at the Glass case:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0323944/>

------
mmelin
Offtopic but irritating: the "print article" feature on ZDNet only prints the
current "page" you're on and not the full article. I wonder who came up with
that bright idea.

------
nalbyuites
Posted earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1141402>

